# Taste of the Wild....



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Seems like I saw someone post this but I can't find it now....seems like they said you could switch back and forth between the different "flavors" w/out causing tummy upset and w/out transitioning slowly....anyone actually tried this??

Thanks


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I give my dogs Orijen dry All Life Phases as their basic food, they usually get about two tablespoons of wet also, I switch off (I never use fish in summer too stinky) sometimes human, sometimes high quality wet, sometimes freeze dried raw, my guys do not have any upsets from this. I have used Taste of the Wild. You can get high quality foods where I live just not the same brand all of the time as for the dry I buy the large it lasts a long time for two Hav's. My guys have never had a problem but it does depend on the dog.


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

I switched from their Pacific flavor to the High Prarie, but I did give them a little of both for a few days, as I made the switch. They didn't have any problem, but I guess that doesn't exactly answer your question. Sorry!

Alanna


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I was thinking of switching to this for Momo, but, was unsure of what others are doing. Thanks for asking the question!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I switched to fish for one meal and Zoey had to have several but baths.  We feed Acana it comes in a bunch of flavors. Our distributor only has adult food but the protein content is good for a puppy although mine were 12 mo and 10 mo when I changed.I think it is the same manufacture as Orijan?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't know about switching flavors. My two youngest (a bit over a year) were in the teen age, run off the weight and slightly thin, stage. I'd read feeding TOTW would be good to get some weight on them as they'd eat a bit more. I did't try the fish one as I'd had some digestive problems with fish products in the past and went with the Bison and Venison. They gobble this up and are in much better weight now. When they get older, and play a little less hard, I'll probably switch them to what I feed my others. I think this is a good product.


----------



## wawag (Sep 5, 2011)

I use TOTW. Haven't switched flavors yet with my puppy but she loves the Bison and Venison flavor. I'm hoping to get my other hav on this brand so they can both be on the same food. I'll be interested to hear how your dog reacts to the flavor switch.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

My two like the lamb flavor. Didn't care for the salmon flavor as much, and it seemed like Augie was chewing his feet on that one.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, I've switched from fish to lamb with no issues. Usually when I'm at the bottom of the container (maybe a day or two left) I mix it with an equal amount the new stuff, so they have a day or two of both. It's not scientific I assure you!

Mine seem to have iron stomachs, though, so it'll depend on your dog. Giving it a couple of days is probably easier than cleaning up if things go awry...


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the posts...better safe than sorry lol I'm going to "transition" as if I were changing brands rather than just changing.......they seem to really like TOTW and have done really well on it....just thought I'd try a different flavor for them......


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I transitioned from EVO Red Meat to TOTW Wetlands in early August hoping that Buster's sensitive gut would handle TOTW better.

Both dogs like it, and Buster's poops firmed right up. If I switch flavors of TOTW, I think I will transition them slowly just to be on the safe side. It is really nice to not have to give butt baths, knock on wood


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jplatthy said:


> Seems like I saw someone post this but I can't find it now....seems like they said you could switch back and forth between the different "flavors" w/out causing tummy upset and w/out transitioning slowly....anyone actually tried this??
> 
> Thanks


Doesn't work for Kodi. I was travelling once and picked up a small abg of limited ingredient NB chicken and sweet potato because we ran out of the Organic (which has chicken and sweet potato as major ingredients)and it caused the first case of "poopy butt" he's had since he was a small puppy.

I suspect he would have adjusted to it eventually, but we switched him back as soon as we got home. When we've transitioned slowly, we've never had a problem with new food.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Narwyn said:


> Yes, I've switched from fish to lamb with no issues. Usually when I'm at the bottom of the container (maybe a day or two left) I mix it with an equal amount the new stuff, so they have a day or two of both. It's not scientific I assure you!
> 
> Mine seem to have iron stomachs, though, so it'll depend on your dog. Giving it a couple of days is probably easier than cleaning up if things go awry...


That's all the transition I've needed with Kodi too. But going cold turkey didn't work for us!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Is TOTW grain-free? I've been thinking of going grain-free for McGee because of his awful tear staining.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes it is....here are before and after pics of Smokey's tear stains....seems like it took about 2 months for them to completely disappear.....the only thing I changed was their food....


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a huge difference! Abby doesn't have them much anymore so she may have to finish off the Blue Buffalo when we get some TOTW for McGee! We will probably have to get it out of town. Does anyone know if they carry it at Tractor Supply? It seems like I've seen it there before. Does it come in "small breed" size food? I will call Tractor Supply tomorrow and ask. It seems they don't have a lot of things for small breeds.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

no small breed, but yes Tractor Supply should carry it! that is where I used to buy it for Tillie!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammy, did Tillie have any trouble chewing the TOTW for regular-sized breeds? Maybe a larger bite might slow McGee down a little - he inhales his food!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not really, but she always did the "take a bite, carry it to the living room, drop it on the floor, eat it one kibble at a time" thing... LOL I'm sure McGee will be able to handle it just fine!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sure he will! Not sure about Abby, though - her mouth is about 1/2 the size of his! Now, I've got to figure a way to get DH to think that getting TOTW is HIS idea!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, what are they on now? 
My husband would LOVE to still have Tillie on TOTW. LOL
Hey, I actually have about 1/2 a small bag I can see how much $$ it would be to send it to you if you want to try it first??


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Misty is only 7.5 lbs and she doesn't have any trouble with it...she inhales her food to...its crazy! She tends to bite it in 1/2 and eats it that way........I have not seen it in a small breed size.........


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, DH is on board for trying it - anything for his little "sweet-pea McGee"! LOL

Tammy, thanks for the offer but it would probably cost too much to send it all the way to GA!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Kathie, I knew you could do it of course DH only wants the best for his post children cuties.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha true...  sorry!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The TOTW kibble is flat and rather thin. It is smaller than a dime. My two have no trouble eating it.


----------

